

Startup idea: Biggest Bitcoin Online Shop - maintopbiz
http://www.ideaswatch.com/startup-idea/biggest-bitcoin-online-shop

======
andyhmltn
I just don't think this is possible at the moment. A t-shirt a few months ago
would've cost 3 BTC ($5 each.) Now that same T-Shirt, with the same BTC price
would cost $200.

The solution here looks like you need to make a store that automatically
adjusts the prices based on the current exchange rate. But then why not just
use USD instead?

